# 'Ravenspoint'



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Does anyone have any info on a steamer called 'Ravenspoint'? Built about early 1900's I think. No other info.


----------



## tugboat142 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Ravenspoint*

Hi Just to show she existed:

140597 RAVENSPOINT 1918 

Some artist must have travelled on her as there are several references to paintings of views FROM her:

http://www.nmm.ac.uk/collections/explore/object.cfm?ID=BHC0086

Mentioned in convoys:
http://www.convoyweb.org.uk/oskms/index.html?os046.htm~osmain
Info on her:
http://www.reach.net/~sc001198/ShipsPQR1a.htm

RAVENSPOINT - 1919 
Code letters: JVMH Official Number: 140597 
Master: Captain W.H. Lawton, appointed to the vessel in 1918 
Rigging: steel single screw Schooner; 1 steel deck & steel Shelter Deck; cargo battens not fitted 
in shelter 'tween decks; 1 collision bulkhead to Shelter Deck & 3 bulkheads to Upper Deck; 
fitted with electric light & wireless; cellular double bottom 216 feet long, 399 tons; 
Forward Peak Tank 63 tons; Aft Peak Tank 18 tons 
Tonnage: 2,427 tons gross, 2,319 under deck and 1,506 net 
Dimensions: 265.3 feet long, 41.2 foot beam and holds 26.6 feet deep 
Construction: 1918, H. & W. Grayson Ltd. in Garston 
Propulsion: triple expansion engine with 3 cylinders of 21, 34 & 56 inches diameter respectively; 
stroke 36 inches; operating at 180 p.s.i.; 262 nominal horsepower; 2 single ended boilers; 
6 corrugated furnaces; grate surface 126 sq. ft.; heating surface 4,840 sq. ft.; engine by 
Richardsons, Westgarth & Co. Ltd. in Middlesbrough 
Owners: Sir John Esplen, K.B.E. 
Port of registry: Liverpool 
Port of survey: Liverpool 

Regards
tugboat142


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

*ravenspoint - thanks*

Tugboat....thanks for the info. 
I have wondered about her since I first saw a model of her in a glass case about 1966 in Holyhead Sea cadets hut! Sounds corny but it was the 'mystique' about that model that gave me the urge to go to sea!

Thanks again.


----------



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

how about:

RAVENS POINT of Liverpool
British Dry Cargo
MacAndrews & Co. from 1923 to 1956
Technical data:
Built by H. & C. Grayson Ltd., Garston (Yard No. 102) September 1918
Engine information:
1 Steam T3Cyl 262 Nhp by Richardsons, Westgarth & Co. Ltd., Middlesbrough Speed 10.0 knots 

Original dimensions:
265.30 x 41.20 x 26.60
1,787 Grt 974 Net 3,207 Dwt
All dimensions are in Imperial
9.1918 Completed as RAVENSPOINT for William Esplen & Sons, Liverpool. 
1918: Transferred to Sir John Esplen, K.B.E., Liverpool. 
1919: Sold to Atlantic & Eastern Steamship Co. Ltd., Liverpool (J. Glynn & Son Ltd., Liverpool. 
1923: Sold to MacAndrews & Co. Ltd., Liverpool. 
5.9.1942: Arrived at Gibraltar on passage from Seville to Glasgow 
with 1,000 cartons cork, 500t tartrate & tartaric acid, 425t skins and 25t wolfram. 
15.9.1942: Damaged under No. 2 and 3 holds and bunkers by Limpet mine 7 cables WNW North Mole. 
Settled on sea bed, no casualties. 
27.12.1942: Sailed from Gibraltar after repairs. 
3.1956: Sold to Thomas Leitch (Shipping) Ltd., London; renamed ELESPOINT. 
1959: Sold to Italian shipbreakers.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Peter.
I'll see if it's still there, if so I'll try and get a piccy of it to post.


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the info...... great to be able to close down something that has been way back in the memory banks for years!
Cheers


----------

